# OneCoin



## blah (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi!
I noticed there was a crypto forum, but not yet a thread about ONECOIN:  THE FUTURE OF PAYMENT.

I got intersted in this endeavour a few years ago, and has been keeping myself up to date. Thought I'd share what I've learned.

BigCoin is an old crypto ponzi scheme, relaunched under the name OneCoin. The sitre was literally copied and pasted, with some of the metadata still pointing to BigCoin. The coin markets itself as the future of payment, but there does not seem to be any way to actually trade or use your coins except through companies that are directly invoilved with the scam.

They are not publically listed like most other cryptos, so they had an exchange of their own where they could buy/sell coins between themselves. I should say buy, since as soon as a low-tier member tries to cash out there are mysterious problems.

The only site where you can 'buy' stuff with coins is called dealshaker.com, and its basically a scam marketplace. Notice you can not buy anything without paying real FIAT in addition to the coins. Most of the products you 'buy' either does not exist, or have very weird terms that makes it improbable that you will ever be able to collect your purchase.

The few things that are actually physical goods are often more expensive than it is to buy them from a retailer, in ADDITION you have to pay with your hard earned ponzi points.


The way the scam works is, you buy yourself a package of 'tokens' that can be used to 'mine' onecoins, that will show up on a 'public' ledger (more on this later). When try try to sell you their product they are very VERY attentive as to not actually say that you are making an investment.

You are, according to them, not actually paying for the tokens/coins, but for some educational material. The material in question is ripped straight from wikipedia and even some books on economics.

Here are some packages you can buy, notice that you get 'FREE' tokens in adition to your package:





€27000 for a top tier education in economics? What a steal!

One 'token' is, according to their imaginary rate, about 1 euro, which is strange seeing that you could buy a package, sell your coins and earn infinitely money if it worked as 'intended'. But the point was never to use it as an investment, its all education r-right?

Here is the CEO Ruja Ignatova explaining how, by doubling the amount of coins in circulation, the existing coins will still have the same value that they have currently:


Spoiler: ruja ignatova











The blockchain, of course, does not exist; but still they had a visualization of the blockchain on their site. So wait, how can they visualize something that doesn't exist? Stock footage of course.


Spoiler: back-office printscreen










Here it is, original blockchain please do not steal: https://www.shutterstock.com/fi/video/clip-1089709-stock-footage-computer-program.html

The people that fall for this are probably all exceptional, but the 'team leaders' are of course aware of what is happening and are trying desperatly to convince people that it is legit. Every time a country declares their 'business' illegal they have a hilariously lengthy reply as to why they have been wronged, and it usually involves jewish bankers trying to keep the small guy down.

My favorite leader is probably Ken Labine since he can't help himself from iteracting with the 'haters': 



Spoiler: ken says goodbye to the haters











There is a LOT more information on http://behindmlm.com/category/companies/onecoin/ if you are interested. I was trying to make thread informative, but I realized that I'd have to sit here for days and days so I think I'll give up now.

Here are some interesting people:
Ken Labine
Kari Wahlroos
Ruja Ignatova

Please tell me if there is anything I forgot or if the thread is so shitty you have to throw it away, what else I could include to give it a good start.[/spoiler]


----------



## Null (Jan 17, 2018)

I can't wait for the suicides.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Oct 29, 2019)

Not sure if it's bad form to necro this, but the BBC have a podcast about Ruja and Onecoin:








						BBC Sounds - The Missing Cryptoqueen
					

Dr Ruja persuaded millions to join her financial revolution - then she disappeared. Why?




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



Haven't listened to all of it, but shit gets weird.


----------



## IHateTheFrench (Apr 1, 2022)

Lol, this thread is only getting reccomended to me now. I remember playing vidya with this guy, whose father was an absolute dead-beat dad. He stole his sons university funds and stopped paying child support to go all in on OneCoin. That was like 20k-25k €. I laughed so fucking hard when i heard about it. How can people be that much of a sucker that they buy into this shitshow, especially after all the scam warnings that popped up after a simple google search and only being able to find more and more sketchy shit after looking only deeper into it.


----------



## ddw (Apr 7, 2022)

TroyMcGoy2ElectricBoogalo said:


> Lol, this thread is only getting reccomended to me now. I remember playing vidya with this guy, whose father was an absolute dead-beat dad. He stole his sons university funds and stopped paying child support to go all in on OneCoin. That was like 20k-25k €. I laughed so fucking hard when i heard about it. How can people be that much of a sucker that they buy into this shitshow, especially after all the scam warnings that popped up after a simple google search and only being able to find more and more sketchy shit after looking only deeper into it.


dude should've beaten his dad to death with a tire iron nocap


----------

